# [Illustrator] Logo auschneiden für T-Shirt



## Dannoxx (6. November 2007)

HalliHallo,
folgendes Logo soll auf ein T-Shirt gedruckt werden: http://chuckhimself.ch.ohost.de/entwurf1.jpg

Ich habe es in Illustrator erstellt und bekomme den farbigen/grünen Bereich nicht ausgeschnitten, also "farblos", da dieser Bereich hinterher auf den Shirt frei bzw. die Farbe des Shirts haben soll.
In Photoshop wäre das nicht so das Problem, aber in Illustrator?:suspekt: Hab's auch schon versucht in's PSD-Fortmat zu exportieren, klappt aber auch nicht so richtig.

Das Grün entspricht zwar der T-Shirt-Farbe, aber naja, gedruckt schauts wieder anders aus.

Ideen?
Vielen lieben Dank schonmal!


----------



## akrite (6. November 2007)

Dannoxx hat gesagt.:


> folgendes Logo soll auf ein T-Shirt gedruckt werden: http://chuckhimself.ch.ohost.de/entwurf1.jpg
> 
> Ich habe es in Illustrator erstellt und bekomme den farbigen/grünen Bereich nicht ausgeschnitten, also "farblos", da dieser Bereich hinterher auf den Shirt frei bzw. die Farbe des Shirts haben soll.


...kannst Du doch transparent machen, oder ?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. November 2007)

Hi,
also der grüne Bereich müsste eigentlich eine zusammenhängende Farbfläche sein.
Also kannst du diese auch einfach löschen. Oder hast du die ganzen Grafikteile vereint?
Poste dochmal die ai dann kann man dir genau sagen wie du den Hintergrund weg bekommst.

Gruß


----------

